# Forstner bits?



## angboy (Apr 28, 2006)

Does anyone have any suggestions of where to get a set of decent forstner bits at a reasonable price?


----------



## Dario (Apr 28, 2006)

Harbor Freight


----------



## LanceD (Apr 28, 2006)

Grizzly has a 31 pc set for 55.00 which I just bought a couple of weeks ago. Starts at 1/4" up to 2 1/8" in 1/16" increments.


----------



## jcollazo (Apr 28, 2006)

Harbor Freight
http://da.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=forstner&Submit=Go

Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...0103309?_encoding=UTF8&s=hi&v=glance&n=228013

Woodcraft
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=774


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 28, 2006)

You already have good suggestions. Every wood supply company sells Forstner and 'style' bits. Hope you are not intending to use for end grain boring. Not designed for that.


----------



## penhead (Apr 28, 2006)

I get these catalogs all the time, but have never ordered from them so can't speak of quality.
Anyone ever purchase anything from HeartlandAmerica.com..??

http://www.heartlandamerica.com/browse/search.asp?GUID=8A2E8099-B646-4812-AF35-222E704044A8&storefront=1


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 28, 2006)

> Hope you are not intending to use for end grain boring. Not designed for that.



I use them for end grain hollowing all the time.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting. I have attempted to use Forstner and F-style several times for end grain in hard-hardwoods. Major product is smoke and the bits turn blue. And, yes, I back off at first sign of heat. Maybe there are styles that work for end grain.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 28, 2006)

I have an inexpensive brand of forstner bits called Carb-Tec. I do keep them sharp for end grain drilling, otherwise they will smoke.

I've drilled end grain in maple, cherry, walnut and bubinga. BTW, bubinga is harder than white oak.


Edit in:
Come to think of it I have two long forster bits I picked up at HF for drilling into weed pot that work well too.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Apr 28, 2006)

I had a heck of a time too, my problems can be found in this thread.


----------



## woodbutcher (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a set from Home Depot that cost around $40.00. I use them for end grain all the time. I do use the lathe instead of a drill press and touch them up with a diamond stone (paddle) as needed. They do get hot but backing them out frequently helps with the heat.
Jim


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 28, 2006)

Angela, I have the HF set as well. Make sure you get the TN coated... the'll stay sharp longer.


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I've got an inexpensive set from eBay and have not had problems drilling end grain.  I do use a very slow speed for the larger bits, however.


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LanceD_
> <br />Grizzly has a 31 pc set for 55.00 which I just bought a couple of weeks ago. Starts at 1/4" up to 2 1/8" in 1/16" increments.



I think most all of these inexpensive sets are made in the far East.  Maybe all of them come from the same factory??  I got a set of 17 bits on eBay in approximately the same size range as above which means they are probably 1/8" increments.  I have forgotten.  I paid a few pennies under $25 for the set including postage.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tea Clipper_
> <br />I had a heck of a time too, my problems can be found in this thread.



Ron, thanks for referencing that thread. Proves I'm not nuts 100% of the time. []  There are many different 'Forstner-style' bits on the market. Just looking at pictures in catalogs will reveal a variety of tooth types. So, it probably means that some will do fine end grain in hard-hardwoods, and others might not. Mine are inherited and probably 60-70 years old. I surmise they are original genuine Forstner bits.  On other, general woodworking, forums I have seen it said many times that these are designed only for cross-grain boring. Others have said it, I'm not claiming that is gospel. But, with these bits, that has been my experience. I have used them to end grain bore weed pots in aromatic cedar, very soft stuff and I go r-e-a-l  s-l-o-w . I bought a new, different style in 3/4" for making my duck calls. Burns like [}]. Now use a brad point. In general, I'm not a fan of forstners for end grain in hard-hardwoods.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 29, 2006)

Frank, maybe it's time to break down and get a new set of forstner bits. Then you too can drill into end grain!

BTW I know you are not 100% nuts, just 99%(Just kidding)


----------



## Tea Clipper (Apr 29, 2006)

> Ron, thanks for referencing that thread. Proves I'm not nuts 100% of the time. []
> In general, I'm not a fan of forstners for end grain in hard-hardwoods.


No problem, and I agree completely.  

My forstner bits are from harbor freight and are TN coated.  I don't think it is the bits fault per se, and would recommend buying HF.  I just think that end grain cutting in hard/dense wood is too much to ask of these.


----------



## johnson (Apr 29, 2006)

I use Freud brand. Yes, you pay more for them, but they last and last. I just buy the sizes I need and not the set. I use them for drilling out bodies for pepper mills and setting depth on ring boxes. Also for starting out the bird house ornaments. Heavy shanks and heads take care of the heat, but I still run the lathe as slow as it will go.
Dale


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />Frank, maybe it's time to break down and get a new set of forstner bits. Then you too can drill into end grain!
> 
> BTW I know you are not 100% nuts, just 99%(Just kidding)



Hey! They are only 70 years old. [] I'll get another 30 out of them then my son another 40 or so. []


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 29, 2006)

Okay it's now 99.5%[]


----------



## reed43 (Apr 29, 2006)

I drill a hole a bit smaller than what I need first with a regular bit. To make perfume atomizers from Ironwood without first using a regular bit, before using the forstner bit means only one thing (DEAD FORSTNER BIT).


----------



## opfoto (Apr 29, 2006)

I did the same as Randy and got a set off ebay. They were a good deal too. They were before titanium coatings tho. I learned in a hurry to slow them down. Did more burning than cutting.


----------



## jdavis (May 2, 2006)

Lowe's


----------

